
Cardnap: The Hipmunk of Gift Cards Wants To Make Card Search A Breeze - lachyg
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/18/cardnap-the-hipmunk-of-gift-cards-wants-to-make-card-search-a-breeze/
======
lachyg
So we launched Cardnap a week ago to the day. We've seen a LifeHacker article,
and a TheNextWeb article. This post marks our official 'hard' launch.

We're now profitable, and have started integrating all of our 'Review our
Startup' feedback! Things are going great :-)

